
News Inside: A print publication that will be distributed in prisons - danso
https://www.themarshallproject.org/2019/03/28/introducing-news-inside
======
shadowprofile76
And down the procrastination from work rabbit hole I go... A lot of the
reporting on this organizations site is fascinating and very well done, by
prisoners themselves too.

------
Fjolsvith
"So I know the frustrations of a hungry mind in prison."

I did too. I subscribed to more than 30 different magazines, and devoured each
issue. Then, I passed them on to other inmates.

------
tstehle
\- Shiv combat: slice or stab ?

\- Turn that gloomy 'death' row into a peppy 'fresh' row

\- How to tell he's into you

\- World's most daring escapes

\- Will it fit? The complete guide to stuffing contraband up your butt

~~~
kingkawn
I find it interesting the topics that otherwise smart people feel empowered to
broadcast their ignorance about while actively rejecting the opportunity to
learn something beyond the archetypes they seem sure are sufficient

~~~
ls612
I’m fairly sure he meant it as a joke to be funny, not a serious critique of
the article.

